# hello everyone, I'm new to fertility friends ^



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm halfway through my 2ww and it's the longest 2 weeks of my life! Luckily my work has been great, especially as I only started there in January, and have allowed me time off, to laze around (which I'm very bad at!)

A bit about me, I'm 38, partner is 48 and we've been ttc for 3.5 years. Our infertility is completely unexplained, following every test known to humankind! He has 2 kids both grown up (who refuse to have anything to do with me!) We were badly let down by the NHS who forgot to put us on the IVF waiting list, then told us I was too late to go on it (Bromley in case you are wondering) We then went to a local private clinic and were treated so badly we didn't have treatment - in fact they weren't going to treat us because we weren't married (what century are we living in?!) We then had really bad money problems, so private treatment wasn't possible and i had to try to deal with not being a mum (the nhs kindly coughed up for some counselling!) Then, last autumn, a miracle happened - I was made redundant and got a large sum of money.  We went straight to the Lister Hospital and started our first cycle of IVF in February. Marie Wren and everyone there have been so wonderful, that all the bad stuff seems a distant memory now. Everything has worked so far, and two grade one embryos were transferred in a week ago. So now i'm praying for another miracle to happen. All I know is that I've got further than I ever thought I would this time last year, and I feel that at last I'm having a fair try. Please keep your fingers crossed for me as I am for you. My pregnancy test is next Friday.

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

Sorry to hear you have had a bad time of things 

 with your 2ww ! 

I have popped the link below for our 2ww board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

love 
suzie xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi olly f and welcome to FF  

Sorry you've had a rough ride hun.

Wow, on your 2ww eh? You must be feeling all kinds of emotions.
You've come to the right place for support and advice hun and everyone is really friendly. the chat room is also a great place to make new friends.
Wishing you lots of luck.

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Olly F

I wish you luck on your 2ww and hope you dont go too demented. The girls on this site are wonderful for support.

You might want to pop over to the London girls thread, we are a very friendly bunch and have regular meet ups.
I hope I have amanegd to put a link here.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87207.msg1202105#new

Chris


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Olly,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck - fingers crossed for miracle number 2 for you!

Sending you and your embies loads of positive thoughts and babydust

        

CG xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi holly and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u loads of luck with your 2ww and this site is fantastic for advice and support.

Kate xx​


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

It was so lovely to get all you replies and words of hope. I wish I'd joined this message board sooner! I was told that I would have a 35% of success in this IVF cycle.  Is this similar to what other people have been told?  I keep telling myself SOMEBODY'S got to be in that 35% - so why not me? It certainly sounds better than my chances naturally at my age (39).

Sending positive thoughts to all of you - while I'm feeling positive. I could be on a downer 2moro!!!

xxxx


----------



## h-belle (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Olly,

Got my fingers crossed for you. I'm at the et stage so just a litte way behind you - and I too am visiting the lister (as a satellite patient).   Good luck with the pregnancy test. let us know how it goes xx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

Just wanted to send you sticky vibes    and   

I am also at the Lister - aren't they all fantastic? I cannot recommend them highly enough.

Let us know how you are.

Love and best wishes

Reality xx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Reality

Wow!  You are just one day behind me for your Lister test.  Sending you all the right vides for a success next Saturday. How are you feeling?  Have you had  the week off?  I have, and really glad that I did. I'm not good at relaxing so this is doing me good, as well as the little chaps in my womb (who I hope will have stuck like glue, but who knows??)

I wouldn't want to go anywhere after the lister. They are so good.  I'm glad you are also having a good experience with them.

Take care, sending you some sparkles......

Olly xxx


----------



## siobhanb (Nov 26, 2006)

goodness your message made me cry...damn these drugs!!!  wishing you all the very very best and lots of love and luck going your way......only new to this website myself and cannot fathom the flipping thing to be honest....good luck not just with the 2ww but also with everything and everyone around you x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Olly*, a huge welcome to FF honey!

I see that the girls have been looking after you, and that you have been given some good links already!

Just to mention that we have a great chatroom Olly - you might find it a good support whilst you are on your 2ww  It is often good to talk to people that really understand how you are feeling  If you are not sure how to use the chatroom, just send *myself or Dizzi Squirrel * a personal message and we can arrange a short one2one session for you to show you the ropes honey 

*********

Wishing you lots and lots of       for the 2ww Olly! I truly hope you get your dream 

Love and 
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Olly,

Thank you for the sticky vibes - I also hope and pray that our embies have stuck like glue     

Long story short - I haven't worked at all throughout tx, work wouldn't allow me time off, so I resigned, hey ho, there are more important things in life  

How much longer are you off work for?

I have been feeling so positive this cycle, I think it's because I am more relaxed, anyway, make sure you keep up the PMA and R&R.

love and best wishes.

Reality xx xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

HI Olly
How's it going? Just wanted to say I've got everything crossed for you. I hope you are coping with this 2ww, which must be the worst time of the whole process. [That seems to be a big prob with the IVF process, each stage is more daunting than the last!]

Hoping your dreams come true!!!    

Clarey xxx


----------



## olly F (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Reality

Went back to work today. Everything is very calm at the moment so it isn't stressful, and is giving me something else to think about. I can't believe I've got to 4 days until the test, and I've got through a whole week of the 2ww already! Doesn't mean I'm not going mad though!  Sometimes I'm convinced I'm pregnant and can spot evert little sign, and other times I just think I've got PMT. I'm so tired at the moment I can hardly keep my eyes open, which isn;t really like me.

How are you getting on? I'm keeping everything crossed for you.xxx

Hi Clarey

Thanks for your message: hope you're not feeling too grotty on the down-regs. This whole process feels like a hurdle race: you get over one, then there's another, then another.  I'm finding it easiest to cope with one stage at a time, as it's all so out of your hands. Make sure you get lots of r&r - I found that helps.
Take care, Olly xxx


----------



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Olly,

Madness is completely normal on the 2ww   

I am doing OK, mostly staying positive, but I have to admit to having the odd bout of negative thinking, which I manage to stamp out quite quickly, but it's still not nice. Very tired, but then I am a tired person at the best of times, I am just having even earlier nights.... 

I am glad you are not stressed at work, it helps the madness a lot if you can stay de-stressed  

Wishing us luck,      and     

Reality xx xx


----------

